
QMASM: A Quantum Macro Assembler - maxt
https://github.com/losalamos/qmasm
======
sk1zzyk1d
I wonder how much "shielding" is good, however, for the programmer. This is
exciting for me, but I also think the assemblers should teach programmers the
deep technical components of quantum computing systems like D-Wave's adiabatic
quantum computers. A project to watch, for sure.

~~~
krastanov
It is a common and significant misconception that D-Wave is an "adiabatic
quantum computer". Adiabatic quantum computers for instance would be able to
factor numbers in polynomial time (or more generally, adiabatic quantum
computers have the full power of quantum computation, i.e. they efficiently
solve problems in the BQP class). D-Wave, while being an interesting computing
machine, is definitely not a general quantum computer (not even they claim
that anymore). Moreover, classical computers have proven to be better at the
optimization problems D-Wave was specifically designed for.

------
Klasiaster
There is a debate on whether this architecture gives any advantage over
classical computer architectures.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Wave_Systems)

~~~
krastanov
Calling it a "debate" might be giving too much credit to D-Wave. Nobody, not
even they anymore, is claiming that this is a machine capable of more
efficient computations than a classical Turing machine (as opposed to a
quantum circuit). By "efficient computation" I mean asymptotically polynomial.

Moreover, experimenting with the actual hardware has shown that a classical
computer is practically better than this machine (in terms of money,
electricity, or time).

